# Wrench Rack



## Rodney (Aug 15, 2008)

I have slowly accumulated a set of stubby ratcheting wrenches, but i don't have a holder and can't seem to find anywhere that sells a rack for them.


Any help/ideas?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 15, 2008)

I just keep mine on a piece of wire...

You might consider something like:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=4800

--Bushytails
(gee, people might get the idea I like harbor freight reading my posts!   )


----------



## jackel440 (Sep 6, 2008)

I keep my wrenchs on a metal ring like your car keys go on.Only bigger like a 4" diameter circle.keeps them all in one place and in order.Mine are some kind of spring steel,but you could do the same thing with a piece 1/4" cold roll and make a ring your self and do the same thing.


----------



## FredRogers (Sep 9, 2008)

You could purchase a large, red new toolbox to keep your tools in.  That's how my grandmother always kept her tools.


----------

